# LFTS 11/9



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

What is this, after 4:30AM and no one has started a LFTS thread yet?

This rut hunting thing must have some of us burned out.

It's been some good hunting for me. Had a problem that caused me to be unable to post with my phone, but that's been remedied now. Had shooters (by my standards) within bow range each of the last two days, no arrows launched. 

Gonna miss those north winds. Plan on sitting from a tree this morning I haven't hunted from since 2014. Hope the deer I spooked that day have forgotten all about it.


----------



## D&D2012 (Oct 29, 2012)

Giving it a go in in Livingston County- had a half rack 8pt cruise through yesterday 4pm, would have been tempting if the other half was there.


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

I get out of work in 2 hours, then run home and get my gear. Should be setup by 8:45 then it's a all day sit for me. I have the rest of the week off so I'll gets lots of tree stand time.

Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

Killed me yesterday to read the LFTS thread as I sat at work.....not today, I’m heading out the door in 5!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Good morning everybody!!!!!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

farmlegend said:


> What is this, after 4:30AM and no one has started a LFTS thread yet?
> 
> This rut hunting thing must have some of us burned out.
> 
> ...


Excellent thread start Dan! Good luck to you today I won’t be in your neck of the until after gun season starts at least. Hopefully you connect on one of those bucks you showed me.


----------



## liftedchevy86 (Oct 29, 2016)

Been up since 4, had to get the coffee to kick in before heading out to the stand. Good luck everyone!


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Back on my home ground today. Hoping to see some of those big matures again. Been MIA the past two days. Wind is picking up here in SW corner.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Gonna try this thing they call morning hunting for the first time this year. I did it once during bow season last year and was able to use a restricted tag. Hope there moving before the wind picks up.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Heading out the door now in western Isabella county 
Good luck everyone 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

One more day of reading lfts from work, then it' 10 days in the woods..Gl all


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Gonna hunt this S wind stand until it turns outta the north. Good luck all!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

And it's starting to rain 
Glad I checked the radar decided to sit In the box blind 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

In stand without spoiling anything, however soy stubble has been chiseled since I was last here . We'll see what happenes.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Checking in from Ross county Ohio. 30 degrees here right now. Bucks were moving yest


J D said:


> Heading out the door now in western Isabella county
> Good luck everyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


spikers watch out haha


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

settled in for the morning in western Isabela county. deer movement yesterday was slow
hope today is better . GOOD LUCK to all that make in out!!!


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Went in blind new piece today. Found a tree with a built in toilet. My seat for the morn....Gotta remember to put TP in my pack!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Got a doe moving through 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

And a spike up her azz

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wildness (Oct 24, 2011)

Out in NE Newaygo County . Got out a little late jumped one coming in.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

5 small ones and one decent one so far when it slows down I’ll get a pic of him off video


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Overslept, didn't realize The Hallmark channel had their Christmas movies on and stayed up too late


Surprised theyre not running Easter specials yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcus619 (Jan 17, 2011)

J D said:


> Rain and wind is brutal had to turn her up a notch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JD your getting soft


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

5 bucks and 17 does so far. All of the bucks looked young.


----------



## wildness (Oct 24, 2011)

4 doe and small buck. Raining good in ne Newaygo County


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

7 does and fawns just came piling out of the swamp. One doe must be in heat because the one button buck has tried to bread her a bunch of times.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Up high in lapeer. Doe and fawn feeding through about 810, Elmer fudd "stalking" through about 830. Kind of kicking myself for not filling my antlerless tag earlier while watching Elmer head down the pinch between a sinkhole and pasture where I'm expecting my action from, but it's still early.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Sparkie mated a doe and they hung out pooping and eating. She looks pleased. Besides them. Only 4 other does so far.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

marcus619 said:


> JD your getting soft


Soft or smart 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Me like cold. Me tough dumb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)

Running out of arrows here lol. Out of doe tags now.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

The reason I sat here was it's close to the house and can only sit till 9 then I've gotta go cook yukky old halibut and perch for a fish fry at my wife's work and probably have to drink beer also oh well sucks to be me 
Good luck fellas 


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Cccccccccold....Still no deer...


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

He got a pass


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Getting some tracking snow


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Sitting the edge of a swamp, Tuscola county. Got in stand and setup at 8:45, already had a spike come through. Hoping for a good day!!!









Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice young 7 pt on the trail of the does. He will be a nice one in a few more years.


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Had to a quick move to a ground blind, it is pouring now in Ottawa County.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

doe fawn and 1 buck roughing up a pine tree. I am hoping he comes around for a better look. Western Jackson, shoot straight.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Wind is starting to howl here in Branch County, 3 doe's this morning and that's it, was going to sit until 11:00 but it's getting hard to stand up in the stand, think I will call it at 10:00 if nothing shows. 
Flight


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Got down at 8:30. Windy and rain in ottawa county. Spend the rest of the morning putting snow tires on the car and van.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Sparkies are on the move again.

However the sparkie and doe who spent the morning fornicating are sleeping 40 yds away. Still no big boys.

But as Farm Legend would say!! "stay in your stand"


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

J D said:


> Rain and wind is brutal had to turn her up a notch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to Rifle season for that reason warmth and comfort.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Wrapped up at 9:30 two bucks this morning 1 chasing a doe and another pick of the dead coyote. Good luck to rest of you still out or going out later.


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

paragonrun said:


> Just shot this guy. 30 yards broadside from ground blind. Arrow complete pass through found 20 yards behind him. Concerned hair in blade and a little on shaft with one speck blood. If I hadn't seen the hit would have though miss initially. Going to give him 2 hours before I look.
> View attachment 279941


Any update? It been a couple hours now. Hope you find him piled up close


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

One doe this morning near mt pleasant. Rain picked up around 9 so we called it. Going to stay dry, looks to be moved out by 2, then back at it again tonight.


----------



## Greatlake5 (Oct 25, 2016)

koz bow said:


> Back on my home ground today. Hoping to see some of those big matures again. Been MIA the past two days. Wind is picking up here in SW corner.


Where at in the sw? I hunt in Benton harbor


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Greatlake5 said:


> Where at in the sw? I hunt in Benton harbor


Sodus/ Eau Claire


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> It's the year for that apparently. Happened to me Friday. Straight in, straight out. No bow shot. Dead with a gun 100 times.


Happened to me last sat 15 yds no shot big 10pt.came straight to me no shot spun and left with no shot uggh


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

eyecatcher1 said:


> Any update? It been a couple hours now. Hope you find him piled up close


Not a drop of blood. Know direction he would run and there was nothing. Other than arrow with fur lodged in tip and one speck of meat on shaft arrow is clean including white vanes. I think I grazed his back. Goes along with arrow buried in dirt 25 yards or so behind him. Perfect angle for ark of shot


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

koz bow said:


> Sodus/ Eau Claire


I heard there was a big one taken in Eau Claire over the weekend, I dropped my first one off at the processor off Park Rd.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Evertime I’m think of leaving a sparky cruises through and wakes the ladies up. Oh well nothing better to do might as well hang out a while longer


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

chasin tail said:


> One doe this morning near mt pleasant. Rain picked up around 9 so we called it. Going to stay dry, looks to be moved out by 2, then back at it again tonight.


Hey bud where about Mt pleasant are you hunting? I am just east of the city myself.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

T Brown said:


> View attachment 279966



It's a twofer! nice job Travis!


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice T B!

Up at 4:30. No time to start a thread. Nice to be out in the thumb area, even though I haven't seen anything yet today.

My standards for anything in range the next couple days: if it looks like tasty meat...

Good luck everyone


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hard to see but some mid day company
One bedded one standing behind her


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Well, IL kicked my butt this year. Back in MI hoping my luck turns. First time this stands been used this season...


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

paragonrun said:


> Not a drop of blood. Know direction he would run and there was nothing. Other than arrow with fur lodged in tip and one speck of meat on shaft arrow is clean including white vanes. I think I grazed his back. Goes along with arrow buried in dirt 25 yards or so behind him. Perfect angle for ark of shot


Bummer but I'd agree that it was just a slice.


----------



## 00Buckshot69 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sewey said:


> I heard there was a big one taken in Eau Claire over the weekend, I dropped my first one off at the processor off Park Rd.


They make good sausage..

Bucky


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I've seen the same shooter with a group if does 3 times now but always out of range. Watched them bed in a small swale so I made a long down wind circle and I'm sitting on the ground waiting for them to moive.


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

Good luck Grey Beard. You guys have really, really helped me get though this tough time. But... I need a fixe real bad! 

Hope to be 23 feet up for the next week. 

Thanks again for your great reports. I will join in soon.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Fing tufted titmouse just landed on my neck and pecked me twice!!! Scared the crap out or me


Rough day at the office lol


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

That's wrap!!!!!!! For today anyways. It was a busy morning but no shots taken from this guy. I ended up seeing a total of 7 bucks, all of them small. 5 of the 7 were chasing does and the other 2 were nose to the ground looking for a hot trail. The wind machine is working pretty good, so it looks as though I will not be back out until Saturday. Best of luck to all of you!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

bigbucks160 said:


> Fing tufted titmouse just landed on my neck and pecked me twice!!! Scared the crap out or me
> 
> 
> Rough day at the office lol


He said TITmouse!


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Just pulled into deer camp in Hillsdale. Was planning to hunt tonight but it is so dang windy I️ might wait until the morning. Much calmer, very cold and better wind direction.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

Does the wind get the deer moving? I want to take out my 12 yo but not sure he could stand the cold....


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

old graybeard said:


> I've seen the same shooter with a group if does 3 times now but always out of range. Watched them bed in a small swale so I made a long down wind circle and I'm sitting on the ground waiting for them to moive.


Strap that decoy on your back, start grunting, and start crawling in there!!! Stop being passive! Take the fight to him!!!


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

Scadsobees said:


> Does the wind get the deer moving? I want to take out my 12 yo but not sure he could stand the cold....


In my experience, high and gusty winds tend to keep the deer bedded. All that is kind of out the window now because of the rut, but I typically won't go out if wind speed is >20mph. But you can't kill 'em sitting on the couch.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

bigbucks160 said:


> Fing tufted titmouse just landed on my neck and pecked me twice!!! Scared the crap out or me
> 
> 
> Rough day at the office lol


I heard they're attracted to red!!!:lol:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

TheMAIT said:


> Strap that decoy on your back, start grunting, and start crawling in there!!! Stop being passive! Take the fight to him!!!


They actually do that for archery antelope sometimes since there's so little cover.


----------



## Polymer Knot (Jul 10, 2003)

Groundsize said:


> Checking in from Ross county Ohio. 30 degrees here right now. Bucks were moving yest
> 
> spikers watch out haha


I may be heading down to Ross County for the first time for the gun opener. I have been reading online that there is an EHD outbreak there. Have you seen many deer or have you found any dead deer? PM if you could.


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> They actually do that for archery antelope sometimes since there's so little cover.


Now that would be a rush...or an "oh crap" moment...seeing a horny animal breaking into a trot toward you. ...and even funnier watching someone try to run away from that animal with a decoy strapped to his back!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Firefighter said:


> They actually do that for archery antelope sometimes since there's so little cover.


I'm thinking since I already had a buck want a piece of me that I'll just sit this one out. He's still in there and I'm getting real wet.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Back at it in Branch county, wind is cranking pretty good, not expecting much tonight but time will tell, good luck all !
Flight


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

old graybeard said:


> I'm thinking since I already had a buck want a piece of me that I'll just sit this one out. He's still in there and I'm getting real wet.


Toughen up and go kill that thing. Night time is for drying out.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Winds gusting up over 25 mph out of the NW with heavy Lake Effect snow up near the Lake/Manistee county line... probably going to stay indoors and look forward to the 20 mph wind drop and fresh first few inches of snow in the AM... might be a good evening to get the plow on the 4 wheeler! Good Luck to all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

TheMAIT said:


> Strap that decoy on your back, start grunting, and start crawling in there!!! Stop being passive! Take the fight to him!!!


That would be fun to try if shooter opportunities were not so rare. No doubt you could rile him up. However, the ladies are gonna be the determining factor in the outcome. Strapping on the decoy might not be a good idea.


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Took an hour break to dry out, eat and warm up. Based on the fresh tracks while I was gone, should have stayed put.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I snort wheezed at a 2.5 year old with a doe from the ground a few years ago when he was kissing close just to see what he'd do. It was early November.

Well, he decided he didn't like that and walked right at me, posturing. I literally had to stand up and say "HEY". Did he run? Nope. Stood there, a few feet away. It was almost dark. I started walking away keeping him at my side in case I needed to become a matador and he literally followed me for about 50 yards. 

T'was slightly unnerving, having an animal that weighed as much as me with 100" of attached weapon to it's head, completely unafraid. 

My bow would've been useless in a close charge. 

Think about that walking to and from your stands in the dark...


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Im starting to question my sanity, might be time to get boots on the ground, the gust of wind are crazy and I just don't think there's a deer out here worth it, well maybe there is,but it's getting a lot worst as the wind shift's to the north, this weather has kicked my butt all year long......ok 5 more minutes!
Flight


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Winter is here in the Great white north. Snowy ride to the stand on my Hunting Wheelz bike. 





  








Rps20171109_143905




__
Steve


__
Nov 9, 2017


__
1










  








Rps20171109_143144




__
Steve


__
Nov 9, 2017


----------



## Jason8382 (Oct 8, 2010)

Anyone out near West Branch? Getting ready to head up there for 10 days, wondering if there is any snow on the ground there.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

TheMAIT said:


> Strap that decoy on your back, start grunting, and start crawling in there!!! Stop being passive! Take the fight to him!!!


Go to the out of state hunts and look over outdoor mikes events from yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> I snort wheezed at a 2.5 year old with a doe from the ground a few years ago when he was kissing close just to see what he'd do. It was early November.
> 
> Well, he decided he didn't like that and walked right at me, posturing. I literally had to stand up and say "HEY". Did he run? Nope. Stood there, a few feet away. It was almost dark. I started walking away keeping him at my side in case I needed to become a matador and he literally followed me for about 50 yards.
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I️ make as much noise as I️ can walking to my stand in the dark....I️ want the deer close, but not “too” close!!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

00Buckshot69 said:


> They make good sausage..
> 
> Bucky


That they do, got half a dozen sticks out of the one I dropped off Friday.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Firefighter said:


> I snort wheezed at a 2.5 year old with a doe from the ground a few years ago when he was kissing close just to see what he'd do. It was early November.
> 
> Well, he decided he didn't like that and walked right at me, posturing. I literally had to stand up and say "HEY". Did he run? Nope. Stood there, a few feet away. It was almost dark. I started walking away keeping him at my side in case I needed to become a matador and he literally followed me for about 50 yards.
> 
> ...


These deer hunting perils can unnerve you. I've been getting creeped out by the dozen different coyotes simultaneously screaming their lungs out from every direction surrounding me while walking out. Once I had a crazed raccoon ascend my tree and snarl at me before I put an arrow through his guts. And then there was the time.....someone ought to start a thread on this.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

old graybeard said:


> He's still in there and I'm getting real wet.


That's what she said!!


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

farmlegend said:


> These deer hunting perils can unnerve you. I've been getting creeped out by the dozen different coyotes simultaneously screaming their lungs out from every direction surrounding me while walking out. Once I had a crazed raccoon ascend my tree and snarl at me before I put an arrow through his guts. And then there was the time.....someone ought to start a thread on this.


Start it up!!! Some of us need new material to get us through the day


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

farmlegend said:


> These deer hunting perils can unnerve you. I've been getting creeped out by the dozen different coyotes simultaneously screaming their lungs out from every direction surrounding me while walking out. Once I had a crazed raccoon ascend my tree and snarl at me before I put an arrow through his guts. And then there was the time.....someone ought to start a thread on this.



"Harrowing Hunting Experiences"

Like the Boone and Crockett live skunk I almost stepped on while crossing standing corn rows the other night. Oh it smelled bad alright, but not the skunk, but rather my britches.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm sitting this evening out. 20mph wind with sideways snow is box blind weather. Good luck to the brave souls riding tree stands this afternoon. Be back at it in the morning.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Anybody notice it’s cold today?
Need to see some deer to warm me up.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Airoh said:


> Anybody notice it’s cold today?
> Need to see some deer to warm me up.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

TheMAIT said:


> Strap that decoy on your back, start grunting, and start crawling in there!!! Stop being passive! Take the fight to him!!!


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Took a pass on the afternoon sit to get some work done. Looking out the window of my Livonia office, holy carp, with the heavy cloud cover from the west, it's getting dark out already.

Looking forward to a brisk AM sit tomorrow. Gonna have to assemble my December gear.

I look upon now through Tuesday as the final days of the real hunting season, you know, before the circus comes to town.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 279991


Sooooo much burger...


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

farmlegend said:


> These deer hunting perils can unnerve you. I've been getting creeped out by the dozen different coyotes simultaneously screaming their lungs out from every direction surrounding me while walking out. Once I had a crazed raccoon ascend my tree and snarl at me before I put an arrow through his guts. And then there was the time.....someone ought to start a thread on this.


Dan I heard them yotes yelling right at dark by you last night and then a pack starting yelping to the south of me...Never heard that much yote noise before..


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Deer have been on their feet since the minute the front hit here in the SLP. Three yearling bucks in the last hour.

This guy is doing laps...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Firefighter said:


> Sooooo much burger...


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

farmlegend said:


> I look upon now through Tuesday as the final days of the real hunting season, you know, *before the circus comes to town.*












Bow hunters are there, you just can't see or hear them......


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Got down out of the tree at 2 o’clock right as it started to rain. Ran back grab my black ninja outfit now in a pop-up overlooking food plots. Way warmer inside here!!


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

drenthp said:


> Hey bud where about Mt pleasant are you hunting? I am just east of the city myself.


Winn to be exact. The snow and wind are blinding at this point


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

RMH said:


> Bow hunters are there, you just can't see or hear them......


Sounds and looks about right


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Lmao
Snowing here good now


----------



## geo5 (Dec 28, 2010)

3 years ago had two bucks fighting like crazy on the way to my stand. Pinned me down until i said screw it its light out. Tried sneaking across the field to my stand and the 9 pointer saw me, unlocked from that other buck and charged. Frothing and snorting, closed the 200 yds between us in no time. Had to yell at him before he stopped at 20 yds. Scared the everlovin shat outta me.......but his head now resides on my wall!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Sitting in the condo with my son. He just shot a decent 7. Watched him go down. Booyaaa!


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Been settled in Menominee County for an hour. No movement yet. Light dusting of snow. 18 degrees.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bucman said:


> View attachment 279998
> Sitting in the condo with my son. He just shot a decent 7. Watched him go down. Booyaaa!


Tell your son I️ said congrats!!
To you also for getting him out there!!


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

Just had this future star keep me company for about 10 minutes.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Doe down


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

6 does and 2 bucks since 4. First shiny I've seen this year. One may have been a shooter but couldn't get him to turn my way.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

bigbucks160 said:


> Tell your son I️ said congrats!!
> To you also for getting him out there!!


Thanks B.B. 
we’ve seen 5 bucks hanging around a doe. He’s got the daddy itchy finger thing!! Lol


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

He came out running and left me with 2 sparkies


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

RMH said:


> Bow hunters are there, you just can't see or hear them......


I'm 10th from the bottom and 5 in from the right.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

Brother got it done today. Those swamp bucks are tough to pull out.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My spot for the night, saw 4 nervous does after work.


----------



## Eric Bee (Sep 10, 2012)

Steve said:


> Winter is here in the Great white north. Snowy ride to the stand on my Hunting Wheelz bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have to have your bow in a case while driving one of those bikes?


----------

